# Back online



## FishMate (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys, haven't been online for about 6 months - logged in today and the most recent posts are months' old. Has the AKFF activity really dropped off, or are my settings screwing up?

Simon.


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Mate everybody has gone to the yak shed google the yak shed and you'll find them


----------

